# freebsd as openvpn client to a freebsd server



## rootnl2k (Jan 18, 2021)

odd issue.  I am running a client .ovpn file that works in Win 10

but not in FreeBSD.

configuration:

```
client
dev tun
proto udp

remote server-ip 1194

nobind


#revolv-retry infinite
redirect-gateway def1
script-security 2
dhcp-option DNS ns1
dhcp-option DNS ns2
dhcp-option DNS 8.8.8.8

dhcp-option DOMAIN nk.ca
compress lz4-v2
persist-key
persist-tun
route 0.0.0.0 192.0.0.0 10.8.0.1
route 64.0.0.0 192.0.0.0 10.8.0.1
route 128.0.0.0 192.0.0.0 10.8.0.1
route 192.0.0.0 192.0.0.0 10.8.0.1
mute-replay-warnings
#auth-user-pass
remote-cert-tls server
cipher AES-256-CBC
auth SHA512
verb 9

mute 5
<ca>
CA CERT
</ca>
<cert>
CERT
</cert>
<key>
KEY
</key>
<tls-crypt>
CRYPT
</tls-crypt>
```
All right I can reach the LAN but not the gateway


----------



## rootnl2k (Jan 19, 2021)

Resolved in a reboot.


----------

